# 32cc Craftsman Weedwacker



## crown943 (Apr 3, 2009)

I am working on a 32cc Craftsman Weedwacker model #358.791580. I recently replaced the bulb primer and fuel lines. My problem is that it starts and runs for 3-5 seconds and then shuts off. If I prime it it will start again then shut off in 3-5 seconds. I took apart the carb and cleaned it with carb cleaner and then replaced the gaskets and diaphrams. It has fresh fuel too. I hooked up the fuel lines as follows.. Larger fuel line that goes into tank and has the weighted filter goes to the bulb suction. The bulb pressure goes to the top inlet on the carb, and the smaller line that goes into the tank goes to the lower inlet on the carb. 

Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The fuel filter goes on the small line, the primer sucks the fuel from the tank(using the small line) through the carb and back to the tank through the large return line, I think there is a routing shown in the Sticky Post at the top of the forum for Craftsman/Poulan. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## crown943 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I changed the fuel lines and they are now as follows..

1. Small line from fuel tank (fuel filter) goes to the bottom fitting(inlet) on the carb.
2. Large line from fuel tank goes to the pressure outlet of the bulb.
3. Suction outlet of bulb to top fiiting(outlet) on the carb.

I got it running but will not run unless the choke is on. I am assumeing that the main jet has a blockage. When I cleaned out the carb and replaced the diaphrams I did not see a removable type jet. Any ideas!!!

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

It sounds as though the carb still has a restriction or you have an air leak or both, not knowing what the original simptoms were, I will suggest posting the original problem is/was. It could be a lot of things. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Maybe just needs a carb adjustment?


----------

